# Milwaukee Right Angle or Hole Hawg?



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

joe cool said:


> I have a couple of big (for me) jobs starting and I need something like this. Which one should I buy? Or something different? I will be drilling a lot of ~1/2" holes through wood studs for MC cable. Thanks, Joel.


Either. I bought the Milwaukee because of the right angle, but it has a lower speed and some guys don't like it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

joe cool said:


> I have a couple of big (for me) jobs starting and I need something like this. Which one should I buy? Or something different? I will be drilling a lot of ~1/2" holes through wood studs for MC cable. Thanks, Joel.


I drill 3/4" holes for MC in studs all the time. I have a milwaukee angle drill with a ship auger bit. It has a quick disconnect cord, the angle can be changed with the included wrench and it weighs much less then a hole hog. You can change the speed by turning the angle part around and I believe you can even use it as a 180 degree drill [no angle] It also wont break bones when it binds up - wich is always a plus! :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

joe cool said:


> I have a couple of big (for me) jobs starting and I need something like this. Which one should I buy? Or something different? I will be drilling a lot of ~1/2" holes through wood studs for MC cable. Thanks, Joel.


I use the Milwaukee Hole Hawg.










I'd suggest using a bit larger than 1/2", however. 7/8" minimum.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! That was a bunch of quick responses. 
My buddy has the right angle and swears it has never let him down. I have borrowed a hole hawg and I believe it could hurt me, but it never complained about any hole. I'm leaning towards the (lower torque?) right angle. Am I making a stupid choice? The price difference is like $50, not much in the long run.
3/4 or 7/8 is a better choice, thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

joe cool said:


> Wow! That was a bunch of quick responses.
> My buddy has the right angle and swears it has never let him down. I have borrowed a hole hawg and I believe it could hurt me, but it never complained about any hole. I'm leaning towards the (lower torque?) right angle. Am I making a stupid choice? The price difference is like $50, not much in the long run.
> 3/4 or 7/8 is a better choice, thank you for pointing it out.


In the long run, you are going to appreciate the lighter drill - the right angle over the hole hog. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

joe cool said:


> Wow! That was a bunch of quick responses.


:thumbsup:

Welcome to the site!


I would go with the Hole Hawg. In high speed it rips, especially with small holes like 3/4" or 7/8". You just have to hold on and be aware. 

If you want to buy for the long haul go with the Super Hawg!


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never really seen anyone but plumbers use something like a hole hog or a right angle drill. We always just use a good 1/2" chuck drill with one of them 18" greenlee 7/8 or 1" bits and then the holes end up on a very slight angle. This makes drill up possible without a ladder, unless its a real high ceiling or a short operator. 
Is doing it this way unheard of in the states? or just not common practice?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Although I have both the D handle milwaulkee as well as the right angle I use this one 90% of the time with a short 7/8" bit. Very versatile and is great for drilling overhead.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used the Hole Hawg. If you are drilling "I" joists 12" on center, take the handle off and use a 4" spade bit. It makes drilling holes a pleasure :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like both the Hole Hawg and the D-handle right angle drills. 

Hole Hawg is great for roughing new houses with junky wood. The D-handle is great for making holes in petrified wood and using larger bits.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the regular right angle drill for every day type hole drilling, and use the hole-hawg for bigger work like central vac pipe and holes for conduit.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I use the regular right angle drill for every day type hole drilling, and use the hole-hawg for bigger work like central vac pipe and holes for conduit.


Really? I would have thought the exact opposite. I have used the Hole Hawg for making large holes many times, but I feel a lot safer using the d-handle.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the hole-hawg as well. I find it a bit heavy towards the end of the day. I have never used that other drill. Is that the one that you don't need a ladder to use?


----------



## prldrp1 (Jun 1, 2009)

the right angle is much safer on the wrists, and if you reverse the steel sleeve between the chuck and motor...the drill will run faster


----------



## trademan (Mar 29, 2009)

I prefer the dewalt right angle drill over the milwaulkee,the dewalt turns a little faster about not as heavy as the hole hawg


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> If you want to buy for the long haul go with the Super Hawg!


I have this and a Hole Hawg, I prefer the Super Hawg 90% of the time. Yes it is bigger and heaver, but I feel due to design it is easier to handle, believe it or not.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

joe cool said:


> I have a couple of big (for me) jobs starting and I need something like this. Which one should I buy? Or something different? I will be drilling a lot of ~1/2" holes through wood studs for MC cable. Thanks, Joel.


Oh, and I suggest at least making sure you alternate sides you drill from on each stud if your pulling mc through wood, or if you really want to get crazy use a short forstner bit and snap lines plumber style.


----------

